# African Serval



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

We have a couple of smaller cat species in Southern Africa...

One is the Serval.

They do not cause damage to stock.

Do not find them often these days.

Here I won the jack pot with 3 different cats coming in to one stand ...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like a bobcat but its ears are close together facing you, reminds me of the jackals ive seen on videos. And Im glad you let em walk, sounds like they need a break from human predation so they can be as plentiful as you remember. Nature itself at times can play havoc on any given species depending on circumstances ,and other predators reacting to shortages of food in their normal areas coming over to find food elsewhere.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A truly beautiful cat. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great footage, they sure have long ears.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a beautiful cat.


----------

